# In Visual Basic Excel Zellen einlesen



## Bauleiter (16. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann ich ohne die Datenbankeprogrammierung auf eine Exceldatei zugreifen? 
Kann mir vieleicht jemad ein Beispie Code schicken. 
Versucht habe ich es mit Excel.Application


----------



## Alex F. (16. April 2007)

Ist jetzt mal ungetestet aber vom Prinzip geht das so


```
Dim xls As Object
Dim wbk As Object
Dim sht As Object
Set xls = CreateObject("Excel.Application")
Set wbk = xls.Workbooks.Open("c:\test.xls")

Set sht = wbk.Sheets("Tabelle1")
sht.Range("A1").Value = "test"
Call wbk.Save
wbk.Close
xls.Quit
```

Aber ich glaube die Forumsuche oben in der Leiste direkt unter Tutorials.de hätte dir ähnliche Ergebnisse gebracht 

Grüsse bb


----------



## DrSoong (16. April 2007)

Da ich zu faul bin, was zu coden und testen, werf ich mal dieses Codebeispiel in die Runde.


Der Doc!


----------

